
Show HN: A Raspberry Pi Lego Rubiks Cube Solving Robot - johncole
https://www.dexterindustries.com/projects/brickuber-project-raspberry-pi-rubiks-cube-solving-robot-project/
======
tonyedgecombe
Or if you prefer it a bit faster:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOJecVKD34g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOJecVKD34g)

------
droidist2
Nice! Back in 2011 they used to do this with Android phones.

[http://youtube.com/watch?v=_d0LfkIut2M](http://youtube.com/watch?v=_d0LfkIut2M)

~~~
j_s
A used cell phone is still usually more capable and cheaper once all the add-
ons are factored in.

------
jansan
Nice one. There is a similar project using Mindstorms at
[http://mindcuber.com](http://mindcuber.com) , which IMHO is the best
Mindstorms project of all.

